# Possible need to move nests, seeking advice



## brownbat (Aug 22, 2007)

After research and consideration, my employer ordered the blunt spikes and quick drying spike adhesive from Bird-Barrier, as endorsed by The Humane Society of the United States. (I called and spoke with someone at HSUS to confirm.) We will have this humane and safe deterrent installed high above the front door to our business next week. 
There is a partially covered iron grid work that spans between two buildings, seven stories up. The pigeons, alas, chose to roost on the I-beams directly above the entrance to our main building. They are welcome to roost anywhere else on the expansive covered grid....just not where they are now because the droppings are falling on customers' heads and the maintenance team has to scrub the sidewalk and awning every morning .

So here's my concern. What if there are babies or active nests up on the I-beams that are involved in the installation? Can the nests be relocated to other, nearby I-beams? What if I provided baskets to the installer? Could he glue the baskets to the nearby I-beams and place the nests (or babies) in them?

This situation is a little bizarre because the birds are so high up in a dark covered space that nobody can get a good look at them, Our highrise property is having its windows washed next week and, while the professional window washers are there with all of their safety gear and a lift truck, we are asking them to help us with the spike installation. Until a worker actually gets up there, we don't know what he's going to find.

Suggestions, anybody? Last year I rescued two juveniles who apparently had left their nests a little early. They were on the ground, but no adults were feeding them (They were, after all, 7 stories away from the nest) A rehabber was able to care for them until they could be placed with a nearby coop. But I'd much rather let the adult pigeons raise their own young if that's at all possible.

Please share your knowledge and experience to help ensure next week's spike installation is incident free and as gentle as possible for the birds. Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Usually pigeons do not like change of their nest, and will abandon them if moved, older squabs that are close to weaning may be ok, as the parent birds usually can find them because of their squeaking vocals when hungry and the drive to feed them is strong, and they are more mobile at that older age, but small ones not featherd or walking may be orphaned if things are changed.


----------



## brownbat (Aug 22, 2007)

oh dear.  If you want to see photos of the environment, I posted some in my album, Building Structure. The photos aren't very clear but they may help you understand why we are so unsure of what we are getting into.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brownbat said:


> oh dear.  If you want to see photos of the environment, I posted some in my album, Building Structure. The photos aren't very clear but they may help you understand why we are so unsure of what we are getting into.


I have no experience with tall buildings, too bad superman is not real, but if you do save a few young ones, then that will be a real feat from the pictures. Are they letting rehabbers go up and look before hand.?


----------



## brownbat (Aug 22, 2007)

No. It is totally inaccessible without a high lift (except, as you said, for Superman. Or maybe Spiderman.) For insurance and safety reasons, only the people authorized to be in/on/near the lift can go up into the gridwork. It is a potential dangerous situation. (Frankly, I am surprised the window washing company is agreeing to this special assignment. There better be a real animal lover assigned to the bird task. I am going to offer him a dust mask, goggle and thick disposable gloves. Maybe a disposable paper suit if I can find one. That environment is likely to be full of bird droppings, despite the debris that falls to ground level daily.)

Maybe I should alert a local rehabber that we may be bringing her babies. (Oh, I HATE to do that to her. And to the birds.I was really hoping you would tell me it's too early in the season for there to be young ones. )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons breed all year long. this time of year even more so.


----------

